# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  ΛΙΠΩΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΛΙΑ ΝΕΟΣΣΩΝ & ΘΑΝΑΤΟΙ

## BirdCare

Καλησπέρα σς όλους,
Από πέρυσι έχει ξεκινήσει μία μάστιγα με νεοσσούς καναρινιών τα οποία βγάζουν ένα λίπωμα στην δεξιά πλευρά της κοιλιά ( όπως το κοιτάμε ), με αποτέλεσμα να πεθαίνουν μέχρι την 7η ημέρα της γέννησής τους. Ο αριθμός που πεθαίνουν είναι σημαντικός. Από ζευγάρι που έκανε τρεις γέννες ( 1η 4 μικρά, 2η 3 μικρά, 3η 3 μικρά ) επιβίωσε μόνο ένα πουλί.
Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τι μικρόβιο είναι αυτό και πως το καταπολεμάμε???
Πέρυσι ήταν πιο αντιμετωπίσιμο..! Φέτος είναι ραγδαία η εξέλιξή του και σχεδόν δεν σώζεται κανένα μικρό...!
Έχω κυκλώσει το λίπωμα...!



Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## ndlns

Καλησπέρα φίλε. Αυτό που έχεις κυκλώσει και μοιάζει με λιπωμα είναι το στομάχι τους. Στο λέμε με αρκετή βεβαιότητα γιατί είχα αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι. Τα πουλάκια χάνονταν μετά από μερικές μέρες και είχαν αυτή την εικόνα. Αναγκάστηκα να ανοίξω ένα για να δω τι γίνεται και είχε γεμάτο στομάχι με αχώνευτη τροφή. 
Τώρα γιατί από το τάισμα της κανάρας έγινε έτσι, δεν ξέρω. Ίσως κάποιο μικρόβιο δεν τους επιτρέπει να χωνέψουν...

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## BirdCare

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά!
*Το ξέρω ότι αυτό είναι το στομάχι..!*
Απλά το κίτρινο που φαίνεται είναι ένα σκληρό πράγμα το οποίο δεν αφήνει το πουλί να ενεργηθεί και να χωνέψει την τροφή του. 
Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα το φαγητό να μένει στο λαιμό του και να πεθαίνει από ασφυξία!
Από όπου έχω πάρει πουλιά, έχουν αυτό το πρόβλημα! 
Η ερώτηση είναι εάν ξέρει κάποιος τι μικρόβιο είναι αυτό και πως το αντιμετωπίζουμε!!!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## ndlns

Καλησπέρα, Χριστός Ανέστη.
Αυτό σου είπα κι εγώ. Αυτό το σκληρό πράγμα είναι το στομάχι που έχει πετρώσει μέσα η τροφή. Δεν χωνεύεται, με λίγα λόγια. Στην περίπτωσή μου έφταιγε η τροφή νεοσσών, δεν ήταν καλής ποιότητας. Αν γίνεται έτσι από την κανάρα, τότε υπάρχει κάποιο μικρόβιο. Δυστυχώς, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω ποιο...
Εκτός κι αν τους δίνεις κάτι περίεργο να ταΐσουν... Τις πρώτες μέρες θέλουν μόνο σπόρους κι αυγό. Ούτε αυγοτροφή εμπορίου μη δίνεις, μήπως έχει κάτι και τα πειράζει. 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## BirdCare

Καλησπέρα,
Τα πουλιά τα ταϊζω με σπόρους και αυγοτορφή η οποία αποτελείται από 400 γραμμάρια αυγοτροφή ξηρή CEDE με 600 γραμμάρια αυγά αλεσμένα με το τσόφλι. Μέσα στην αυγοτροφή βάζω 20gr Crog New και 20gr βιταμίνη Ε. Το κάνω χρόνια και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε από πέρυσι και φέτος είναι σε έξαρση!!!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## tasozz

Καλησπέρα φιλε, ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ φέτος και δηστυχώς έχω χάσει όλη την πρώτη γέννα στο κοπάδι μου (περίπου 35 νεοσσούς).
Ελπίζω κάποιος πιό έμπειρος να μας δώσει τα φώτα του.
Ψάχνωντας όμως βρήκα κάτι που όνομαζεται βακτηριακή διαρροια (νόσος εφίδρωσης) που ταιριάζει με τα συμπτώματά μου.

----------

